# Catfish slow trolling setup



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a planerboard/planer bobber setup? I've always fished catfish at the bottom but have seen others have more success slow trolling. I went to fun feather & fur looking for a setup but all they had were walleye boards.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

most guys are using walleye boards... youll have to experiment on the rigs though, that's where everyone gets quiet real fast...

Salmonid


----------



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

I use church's walleye boards they work great for channel cats. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

You may wanna look into the santee cooper rig. It wont get you the spread that the boards will, but it works well.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Check out the bobber with a brain. I havent used one yet but I plan on trying one out here real soon. Mogadore B&T has them in stock. Google them and you can see all sorts of videos on how they work.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Santee Cooper. I've never used planer boards just drift the boat sideways with the wind. If you have to troll because of no wind you can get a decent spread with your outside poles facing out and keeping your lines staggered. This has been by first year drifting so I'm still experimenting myself.


----------

